
Announcing Dart 2.3: Optimized for building user interfaces - marianocordoba
https://medium.com/dartlang/announcing-dart-2-3-optimized-for-building-user-interfaces-e84919ca1dff
======
vikrantrathore
Can anyone explain why emacs and vim are moved to unsupported platforms?

I am not sure why dartlang being an open source language support proprietary
editors like vscode, indirectly forcing them to be snooped by Microsoft and
others. Hopefully the team will give equal support to open source editors
Emacs and Vim for dart language in the name of security and privacy as they
were promoting it in google IO 2019.

~~~
mraleph
[disclaimer: I work on Dart team]

Short answer: there are a lot of different editors in the world, but Dart team
is not large enough and does not posses necessary expertise to develop top-
notch integration with all of them. So it makes sense to focus on the very
popular ones (and both VSCode and IDEA _are_ very popular) and provide _very_
good support for those.

We hope that community can take and support other editors. That is why we
provide tools (e.g. dart analyzer which has an LSP wrapper) that make it easy
to build Dart plugins for any editor you like to use.

There are plugins for both emacs ([https://github.com/bradyt/dart-
mode](https://github.com/bradyt/dart-mode)) and vim ([https://github.com/dart-
lang/dart-vim-plugin](https://github.com/dart-lang/dart-vim-plugin)), which I
think work relatively well, but they are not maintained by the Dart team.

